# Bristol Green Capital accounts revealed



## big eejit (Jun 7, 2016)

ITV news reporting that some invoices have been released showing where some of the Bristol Green Capital cash went. 

Including £4,000 on pies for one event.

European Green Capital: £4000 spent on pies for one event in 2015


----------



## big eejit (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry about misleading thread title! It's just some invoices that give a flavour of where the cash went.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

That's a lorra pies.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 8, 2016)

Georgie Porgie has a lorra fingers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2016)

One doesn't even need to click the link to know which boutique pie provider is involved...


----------



## big eejit (Jun 8, 2016)

Interesting that one of the officers of said boutique pie maker is Kuvera Investment And Advisory LLC, a Swiss registered body.

I never knew the Swiss were big on pie making.

PIE MINISTER CHARLTON ROAD LLP - Officers (free information from Companies House)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2016)

The reason the Cadbury had to impose ridiculous restrictions on people using its beer garden was because of said boutique pie maker's PR maestro, who moved in near to the well-established and lively pub and decided that actually, err, living near a well-established and lively pub could sometimes get a bit, well, _lively_.

Hipster livin', brar!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 8, 2016)

I wonder if the Heidi pie was introduced to celebrate the new Swiss arrangement. As in we Heidi our money offshore.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2016)

They are nice pies though tbf.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2016)

That's the first time I've every seen Ferguson interviewed, Christ he's an even bigger wanker than I thought. How could anybody vote for that cunt.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2016)

chilango said:


> They are nice pies though tbf.


they are awful and always have been.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 14, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> That's the first time I've every seen Ferguson interviewed, Christ he's an even bigger wanker than I thought. How could anybody vote for that cunt.


During the election campaign he had supporters on college green who claimed that he had 4 million quid on hand to ease the bedroom tax.

Shame that was bullshit, like everything else he said. 

Now Marvin Rees, the voice of Labour, will be imposing a hundred million quid cuts on the city after putting a Tory in charge of education.

Hello, btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2016)

chilango said:


> They are nice pies though tbf.


Against Clarks? A pie from  blackened out hatch in non-gentrified south bristol. Easy win.

Hello to Biscuitician


----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Against Clarks? A pie from  blackened out hatch in non-gentrified south bristol. Easy win.
> 
> Hello to Biscuitician



Tell me more about Clarks...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't go "South of the river" much when I'm in town sadly.


----------



## Whagwan (Jun 14, 2016)

Clarks is on North St,  you can hardly call that non-gentrifried.

(I had a Saturday job there almost 20 years ago working on the pie production line.)


----------



## dervish (Jun 16, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Against Clarks? A pie from  blackened out hatch in non-gentrified south bristol. Easy win.
> 
> Hello to Biscuitician



Non-gentrified? You haven't been there recently then.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2016)

dervish said:


> Non-gentrified? You haven't been there recently then.


I meant that specific patch where clarks is, not the wider disgusting area where you can walk streets without hearing a proper south bristol accent. But which is clearly creeping ever closer to surrounding the hold-outs.


----------



## shambler (Jun 16, 2016)

Errr... excuse me

Clarks pies come from Grangetown!


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Clarks is on North St,  you can hardly call that non-gentrifried.
> 
> (I had a Saturday job there almost 20 years ago working on the pie production line.)


Clarks of course predate / not part of that gentrification though. Was a solid meal for 70p when I were a student. Don't pass that way so much now.

Catch them at closing time and you could get couple of pasties free as til was done.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I meant that specific patch where clarks is, not the wider disgusting area where you can walk streets without hearing a proper south bristol accent. But which is clearly creeping ever closer to surrounding the hold-outs.



Come down the Corrination. Plenty of Bristol folk in there. Plus the blowins and few Spannish.


----------



## Whagwan (Jun 18, 2016)

shambler said:


> Errr... excuse me
> 
> Clarks pies come from Grangetown!



I think it was a son of the first Clark who invented the pie in Cardiff who set up on thier own in Bristol.  I worked for Roger Clark who was either his son or grandson.  
In my memories he is the spit of Monty Burns not sure whether that's real or the influence of the Simpsons...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 18, 2016)

Haven't been to North St since the rpz came in, tried once and the parking was such a faff my lunch date was asleep by the time I found a space (she's two and a half).


----------



## teccuk (Jun 20, 2016)

Anymore juicy invoices? I think there is a lot more to come out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

